

Ask HN: Hacker News for electronics enthusiast? - rick_2047

I like HN very much, I like the discussions,the people, the ideas and .... that's maybe all there is to HN. But the discussions here are mainly oriented towards computer science, web dev, computer languages etc. I would like a more electronics oriented discussion. So, can anyone direct me to some place where I can get people like you all but talking more about circuits, radios and robots?
======
brk
Have you tried the forums at <http://www.nutsvolts.com/> ?

------
J3L2404
<http://electronics.stackexchange.com/> is like StackOverflow for electronics.

~~~
rick_2047
That seems something like I want, but are the people there as good as HN?That
I will have to figure out. Also as it is hosted on the StackOverFlow code, it
looks familiar.

